# Buying a House



## Drawmack (Dec 18, 2006)

One of my players wants to buy a house. I'm pretty sure that I saw prices for houses in one of the core books at some point. But I cannot locate them right now. Can someone please tell me where I can find this.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 18, 2006)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> One of my players wants to buy a house. I'm pretty sure that I saw prices for houses in one of the core books at some point. But I cannot locate them right now. Can someone please tell me where I can find this.






DMG...I'm not sure what page, but I know they are in there.


----------



## awayfarer (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/wilderness.htm#urbanAdventures

It's pretty close to the bottom of the page. Look under "Buying Buildings"


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 18, 2006)

You'll note that buying houses at those prices is stupidly expensive.  I believe one of the Eberron books has more reasonable sounding prices.


----------



## Dross (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, if you are not sure, make it cheaper than you think it should be and use it for an adventure plot or hook (clear out the rats/ghosts/etc, some evil/good guy's stash). And you can always use it for future plot hooks that siut your needs.

You could for instance have the house be sentient and able to "materialise" ghosts to scare people that it does not like. Now have the house like the rest of the party but not the new owner so he is the only one that can see the 'ghost' or reverse the situation.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 19, 2006)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/wilderness.htm#urbanAdventures
> 
> It's pretty close to the bottom of the page. Look under "Buying Buildings"




Thank you, for the house my player wants it says 5,000 gp then I'll add area modifiers for good/bad parts of town. They'll still have enough money left to buy some furniture.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2006)

I think I used RE/Max.


----------



## Fortain (Dec 19, 2006)

You can also use this (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=products/dndacc/881660000) for him to build one.


----------



## Drawmack (Dec 19, 2006)

Fortain said:
			
		

> You can also use this (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=products/dndacc/881660000) for him to build one.




After a bad experience in my early 20's buy $300.00 worth of books in threem months which never got used in game. I came up with some purchasing rules for myself.

I will only buy books which
1) I want to read for the enjoyment of reading
2) Are core rules for a system
3) Are core setting books for an interesting setting
4) Come up in play more then 4 times per year

The stronghold builder's guidebook does not meet any of these. The basic rules I knew would be enough, I just couldn't find them. Thank you though.


----------



## awayfarer (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had amoderately strong desire to make a rat-bastard, LE, merchant character and make use of the house pricing info. What would be awesome would be to build a rogue or bard for busines, take eladership to get some employees and buy up a few small houses to act as shops or warehouses etc.

You could almost have a cohort run the operation while you go out and adventure.


----------

